# Suitable oil for 2003 VW Passat V6?



## amstaff123 (Nov 18, 2009)

My VW dealership recently did an oil change for me and afterwards stated they used a regular grade 5w30. I thought this was strange as I normally use Castrol Syntec 5w40 for topping up between changes. I went home and checked my manual. It specifically states to use 5w40 for oil changes only and that 5w30 may be used for topping up in between. I called them back and they stated that specs had changed since the manual was put out??? Sounds like a lie to me, but any help would be appreciated.








One more thing is it ok to use 0w30 during the winter as the bottle states it exceeds VW 502.00 and provides optimal winter protection?
Regards.


----------



## slvrbmbr (Jun 2, 2009)

they are right the specs have changed. the new one is 504.00 they are all 5w-30 believe it or not. for the ow-30 im guessing your talking about german castrol. thats what im using right now and it works well


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Suitable oil for 2003 VW Passat V6? (amstaff123)*

By "regular grade 5W-30" do you mean conventional oil?
There have been spec updates, but mainly in saying to use VW 502.00 rated oil (or perhaps VW 504.00 rated oil more recently). Some synthetic 5W-30 oils do meet those specs, although they tend not to be the ones found in common auto stores.
No conventional (group I or II) oil sold in the US meets these VW specs.


----------



## amstaff123 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Suitable oil for 2003 VW Passat V6? (amstaff123)*

Thanks for the replies. What I meant by "regular" (sorry wrong choice of word), what I understood from the dealer was that yes, it was conventional oil. I have not been able to find synthetic 5w30 anywhere, only synthetic Castrol 5w40 and Castrol 0w30, which I am assuming are the German ones as thats where it says it's made and both say they meet or exceed in the case of the 0w30 VW, MB, BMW etc. 
The only two stores in my area that carry these are Canadian Tire and Walmart. 
Thanks again, I was just a bit skeptic on what I was being told by my VW dealer.


----------



## amstaff123 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: (slvrbmbr)*

Hi,

_Quote, originally posted by *slvrbmbr* »_they are right the specs have changed. the new one is 504.00 they are all 5w-30 believe it or not. for the ow-30 im guessing your talking about german castrol. thats what im using right now and it works well

*Is this synthetic or conventional. If synthetic do you know where this is available, other than the dealer?*Thanks.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Suitable oil for 2003 VW Passat V6? (amstaff123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amstaff123* »_ I have not been able to find synthetic 5w30 anywhere, only synthetic Castrol 5w40 and Castrol 0w30, which I am assuming are the German ones as thats where it says it's made and both say they meet or exceed in the case of the 0w30 VW, MB, BMW etc. 
The only two stores in my area that carry these are Canadian Tire and Walmart.
Thanks again, I was just a bit skeptic on what I was being told by my VW dealer.

Wow, i won't find 0W-30 GC in Sprawl-Mart or Canadian Tire.. only that crappy 5W-40.
If you have the 0W-30 GC easily available- i'd use that imo. Otherwise, hunt down a different brand of European-made synthetic oil. 
As for specs, 502 00 is what to look for.


----------



## amstaff123 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Suitable oil for 2003 VW Passat V6? (rickjaguar)*

Yes I was surprised to find both oils in sprawl-mart and crappy tire but they do have it! Anywhere else around here offers your typical 10w30 and 40 grades. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## amstaff123 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Suitable oil for 2003 VW Passat V6? (rickjaguar)*

What about the new spec VW 504.00 that others here are talking about? Is VW 502.00 still suitable? Only oils I can find on the market state they meet or exceed VW 502? And that is Castrol Syntec only.
Thanks.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Suitable oil for 2003 VW Passat V6? (amstaff123)*

the spec #'s only change as an update to a new vehicle that comes out. The spec # your car was given is the only one you need to use. My ex's 03 GLI is 502 00, mine's 502 00... save yourself the headache and just stick with 502 00.
As for brands- there's a 502 00 list floating around here.. or just go to vw/audi website 
Note: if it says "exceeds" on the bottle, it isn't officially approved. That's not to say it won't be a good oil (Redline, Amsoil...etc), but that's the loophole for smaller companies not willing to pay to be "approved" by VW. 
Happy hunting.


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: (amstaff123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amstaff123* »_*Is this synthetic or conventional. If synthetic do you know where this is available, other than the dealer?*Thanks.

It is rather doubtful that any conventional (meaning group I or II based) oil will meet any of the current VW specs.


----------



## Iannelli (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: (tjl)*

I have plenty of Amsoil, European Car Formula 5w-40, you wont get better, check out my site iannellisynthetics.com to learn more about it


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (Iannelli)*


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (Iannelli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iannelli* »_I have plenty of Amsoil, European Car Formula 5w-40, you wont get better, check out my site iannellisynthetics.com to learn more about it

michael....can you please stop the marketing...unless, of course, you paid VWVortex to be a sponsor (you know, the legit way)...but it's doubtful since amsoil won't even pay to have their oil approved


----------



## Iannelli (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: (pturner67)*

point me in the direction and I will find out how to do so, approved in what way? it surpasses every standard, let alone almost sets the highest standard in almost every test conducted on it. I mean Amsoil was only the worlds first synthetic motor oil to surpass American Petroleum Institutes service requirements.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (Iannelli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iannelli* »_point me in the direction and I will find out how to do so, approved in what way? it surpasses every standard, let alone almost sets the highest standard in almost every test conducted on it. I mean Amsoil was only the worlds first synthetic motor oil to surpass American Petroleum Institutes service requirements.

pointing you in the direction: get amsoil corporate to deal with the issue...as an amsoil dealer, I'm fairly confident that you should have their number...I doubt you personally would have much pull (or the money) to make it happen...other oils (Castrol, Mobil1, etc) have paid money to have their oils tested and approved...if amsoil won't step up to the plate, why should we trust their pretty graphs?


----------



## Iannelli (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: (pturner67)*

I meant pont me in the direction to be an advertiser, which I figured out, thanks. You can talk all the trash you want on Amsoil, Check any of the independent tests done. And Amsoil has a limited warranty on all there Lubricants. I personally use it, as do alot of other people I know, and not one single complaint. I have never used Royal Purple so I cannot say from personal experience, I just know they got caught in a lawsuit over false claims. The only oil I used in my Audi before Amsoil was Mobil 1, and this far surpasses it. I also like the fact that you can send in samples of your oil to be tested for quality after any amount of miles.


----------

